# What movie(s) scared you the most as a kid?



## Giant Enemy Crab (Oct 22, 2006)

For me, definatly IT. That f****** clown gave me a permanent phobia of being scared of clowns.


----------



## fluit (Oct 22, 2006)

same for me, couldnt sleep for nights after seeing IT


----------



## Seany (Oct 22, 2006)

Definatley Jaws >.>


----------



## elektroniks (Oct 22, 2006)

hmmm.... I'd say it's Tales From the Crypt or Tales from the Hood(it was something along those lines.)


----------



## Catterix (Oct 22, 2006)

I think Scream most likely. I've never seen IT.

Also, Seasme Street used to scare me. I used to have nightmares of the pink and blue monsters that just spoke gibberish, I called them the "yep yep monsters".


----------



## ChipsAndSnacks (Oct 22, 2006)

That damn firefighter clown from "The Brave Little Toaster"


----------



## LordPerseus (Oct 22, 2006)

I think the movie was called "Little Nemo." Something about it scared the living hell out of me.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Oct 22, 2006)

Yea, IT (especially) and Tales From the Crypt scared the shit out of me too when I was young.


----------



## Mojim (Oct 22, 2006)

I hate freaking clowns!! after i watched the IT  That movie was fucking scary to me when i was small >_<


----------



## Haruka (Oct 23, 2006)

Jesus christ the 6th Sense made me cry.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 23, 2006)

"It" was pretty scary. Looking back it's not so bad, but I saw it as a child, so it was extray scary.

Some others would be Child's Play, Nightmare on Elm Street 1-200, and that other movie.

Of course, I was never that scared as a child, and I am immune to horror these days... but I used to at least get a bit startled, and afraid to leave my feet out from under the sheets at night.


----------



## Junas (Oct 23, 2006)

E.T. and Child's Play definitely scared me the most as a kid! Nightmare on Elm Street as well! When I first saw E.T. I was scared of the alien that I kept having dreams of him killing me by using that finger and blowing my head up. How scary!


----------



## damnhot (Oct 24, 2006)

freddy kruger+jason was pretty scary when I was little


----------



## Ofeigr (Oct 24, 2006)

for me probably Nightmare on Elm Street and Child's play.


----------



## Katsura (Oct 24, 2006)

It scared the living shit out of me as child.


----------



## Rori (Oct 24, 2006)

Definitely 'IT'.

Fuckin' parents letting me watching it at such a young age. I shall NEVER look at a clown the same way again.


----------



## w1p3r (Oct 24, 2006)

I remember when I was four
I saw Crow...I couldn't sleep for all night 
and allso when I saw Tremors...
those were the scarryest films
that I've seen when I was young


----------



## FireCandy (Oct 24, 2006)

ANYONE with ghosts. Really.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Oct 24, 2006)

"It" ... fucking clown


----------



## Emma (Oct 24, 2006)

For me...

'IT'

It made me hate clowns, I can't go near one now ;-;


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Oct 24, 2006)

IT and all freddy kruger movies. freddy still scares me at times.


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 24, 2006)

just any movie that has sharks in it. now i feel fear of shark when i'm swimming in deep waters. that's why i never stay in water for too long.


----------



## Deadpool (Oct 25, 2006)

Halloween 1 and 2 scared me shitless.


----------



## Mew♥ (Oct 25, 2006)

Wizard of Oz...

the munchkins scared me...


----------



## The Question (Oct 25, 2006)

This is going to sound dumb, but Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory freaked me out the first time I saw it as a wee little one.  I had perpetual nightmares of being turned into a giant blueberry.


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Oct 26, 2006)

What did it for me was The Blob when I was 7. Countless sleepless nights and a extreme phobia of baths, shower, pipes, sewers that lasted until i was about 9.
Even now I sometimes see images of this blob comig out of any faucets.


----------



## Bad Pornography (Oct 26, 2006)

Bambi....

SHE ONLY WENT TO THE SHOPS! 


I'm sure there'll be a _Bambi:Back from the Shops_ movie someday,,,


----------



## Genesis (Oct 26, 2006)

Predator when i was around 6, since we used to kind of have these woods near our house where we would always play Hide and Seek at night. I kept thinking that i was being watched for assasination.


----------



## Dave (Oct 26, 2006)

chucky......0_o FRAEKED ME OUT.......i never looked at a doll the same WAY EVER!!!!!! :S


----------



## Snakety69 (Oct 27, 2006)

The only movie I can think of that scared the shit outta me was a certain part of The Ring. When they opened the closet door and that girls face was all fucked up. For some reason that just freaked the shit outta me .


----------



## Roll (Oct 27, 2006)

Probablly Child's Play, Chucky you to scare the pants off me! but now he's just so corny.


----------



## cygnus (Oct 27, 2006)

Candyman candyman candyman candyman candyman candyman candyman.....


----------



## Kimimaro (Oct 27, 2006)

IT.  I hate fucking clowns.


----------



## Sake-Shinobi (Oct 30, 2006)

Arachnophobia, I saw this one when I was little and I still hate spiders.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 30, 2006)

For some reason, I had an irrational fear of "The Wizard of Oz" when I was younger.


----------



## Knight of Fate (Oct 30, 2006)

As a kid? er....Tom and Jerry. Seriously.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 30, 2006)

Excorcist...i was like 5-6 and i was big into religion...fuckin scared me


----------



## Mrs. Hatake (Oct 30, 2006)

IT scared me like there was no tomorrow. I had stayed up all night.
Clowns are beyound creepy >.>


----------



## Rotc Girl (Oct 30, 2006)

I saw an advertisement for it, and now I am scared of clowns.  Child's Play scare the crap outta me, and I used to have a doll like Chucky, so I would throw it down the stairs.


----------



## Raiju (Oct 30, 2006)

Halloween 1&2 scared the hell out of me.Also that part in The Ring when the girl in them closet had the fucked up face   and i was always scard of clowns and i've never seen IT.


----------



## Psysalis (Nov 4, 2006)

Sake-Shinobi said:


> Arachnophobia, I saw this one when I was little and I still hate spiders.




omg that movie used to creap me out, i still get kinda itchy when i watch it tho


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 6, 2006)

Ugh...I think the movie that fucked me up the most was Wes Craven's New Nightmare. god DAMN that game me nightmares. Then there was the Friday the 13th movies, scared the living SHIT out of me, then I think IT, or some horror movie with like..these clowns that threw pies at people and blew their heads off. Jesus Christ those movies gave me horrible nightmares as a youngin...


----------



## Snakety69 (Nov 6, 2006)

I remember that spider lookin ghost from The Poltergeist scared the shit outta me when I was like 9....... man that thing was scary lookin.


----------



## Wolfy (Nov 7, 2006)

I didn't get scared much as a kid.  I think the closest thing to getting scared by a movie, is after I saw tremors, I had a dream about those worm things.  So, I just made sure to stay with my parents as often as possible the next day, in case I were to be eaten.  That way, they'd go down with me.


----------



## Nuzents (Nov 9, 2006)

I loved Nightmare on Elm Street, and Childs Play.  However, IT made me not sleep probably for a week, damn clown.  Some Stephine King movies too creeped me out, like Landalers(movie about pac man eating planes when you sleep, lol) and The Stand(the devil on earth, knocking up some girl).


----------



## theCommanderCardinal (Nov 12, 2006)

It's pretty funny, though- the scariest movie for me was the first live action movie I peeked at(ironically, "Who Framed Roger Rabbit"). I was just slobbering my way into the room when Eddie was interrogating Maroon, and I saw this little metal tube sliding into the window. "Ooh, what's that? Does it wanna talk to them?" And all of a sudden, Maroon's back was being plugged fulla bullets!! I woulda screamed if I weren't so horrified! Eventually, this became my favorite movie, and remains #1 to this day!


----------



## Ginnylin (Nov 14, 2006)

I saw Silence of the Lambs when i was 5 or 6 and it just stuck with me.

At the same age, i also watched a Chinese TV series on the biological experiments that the Japanese conducted on ordinary Chinese citizens during WWII... THAT WAS ONE SCARY TV SERIES OMG...


----------



## competitionbros (Nov 14, 2006)

the only movie i was ever afraid of(or got me scared at least) was Final Destination, the concept of Death coming for u scared me like nothing else


----------



## Beachan18 (Dec 9, 2006)

Child's Play. Ugh, I had a doll that looked exactly like Chucky and I had to throw  it away. Gave me nightmares for months. -_-


----------



## elnaruto (Dec 21, 2006)

CherryBlossomKunoichi said:


> Probablly Child's Play, Chucky you to scare the pants off me! but now he's just so corny.



Totally agree.
I remember staying up late because of that stupid doll, I was like "oh shit he'll get out of the closet and kill me" 
I watched "the bride of chucky" thinkin "oh come on, Im not scared of that stupid doll anymore" but in the night I was like "fuck, the freakin doll is going to kill me" 

lol anyway, now I can see chucky's movies laughing, for real. (I think so)

Arachnophobia, yep well, never watched the entire movie, just a few scenes... like the girl in the shower and the man in the bathroom and I had enough.. I HATE SPIDERS thats all thank you


----------



## Nico (Dec 21, 2006)

Silence of the Lambs and the Ring.....


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 21, 2006)

Slugs, muerte viscosa


----------



## Baka91 (Dec 21, 2006)

when i was four my father told me that he was going to show me a funny movie...........he showed me bram stoker's dracula i couldn't sleep for weeks i still hate him for that


----------



## Supa Swag (Dec 21, 2006)

It (fucking clown...)

Nightmare on elm street (When i was 5 I would have nightmares of Freddy cutting my dads head off and then cutting me up)

Puppetmaster (the puppet with the drill on his head freaked me out. And teh nazi puppet)


----------



## Ruri (Dec 21, 2006)

I avoided most scary movies as a kid (and now, still ), but Jaws freaked me out the most.  It didn't help that I watched all three in a row. >_>


----------



## Gene (Dec 21, 2006)

Deep Blue Sea scared the shit out of me when I first saw it. Didn't even finish the movie the first time I saw it. Ran out of the theater as soon as the shark bite that guy's arm off.


----------



## Suzie (Dec 21, 2006)

_The Mask_ Scared me the Most....Or So I've been told.


----------



## Hisagi-kun (Dec 21, 2006)

as a kid I saw HELL RAISERS!!! I was freakin' scarred for life!


----------



## Ma-Duece (Dec 21, 2006)

Chucky alone scared the crap out of me; him and the aliens in species 2.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 22, 2006)

The original Halloween, The Shining, The Creepshow, and oddly enough...Total Recall.  (I think all of the deformed characters scared me.)


----------



## Poison (Dec 22, 2006)

SolidSonic said:


> For me, definatly IT. That f****** clown gave me a permanent phobia of being scared of clowns.



yeah i am afraid of clowns too  i hate them


----------



## testxxxx (Dec 22, 2006)

Hmm, I can't remember the name but these cartoons about humpty dumpty and other little shows use to scare me the way they were drawn just freaked me out, chucky also.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 22, 2006)

The original Exorcist, starring Linda Blair. To be honest, I can't get myself to watch it again.

That, and Silence of the Lambs too.


----------



## J6sh (Dec 22, 2006)

Stephen King's IT.


----------



## Nathan (Dec 24, 2006)

The Sixth Sense.

I. will. never. watch. that. again. in. my. life.

I was like seven when I saw it.


----------



## Uchiha Dodonka (Dec 24, 2006)

Candyman. Seriously, I was scared of being alone in a dark room with mirrors. Although, I eventually got over it by making my little sister say Candyman 5 times into the mirror.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Dec 24, 2006)

umm....as a kid....

Chucky and The Exorsist


----------



## Red (Dec 24, 2006)

all of childs play sooooo scarred me for life.uptil now i cant sleep in the same room as a doll:sweat


----------



## Cuivreries (Dec 24, 2006)

_As a child, the movies that frightened me were: 

1. The Shining

2. Howard the Duck_


----------



## O-Ren (Dec 25, 2006)

Tremors and IT


----------



## Cava (Dec 31, 2006)

definitely child's play.....


----------



## PierdolLeppera (Dec 31, 2006)

Chucky ones (Child Play etc)


----------



## Mindfuck (Dec 31, 2006)

Bride of Chucky. When I was 9, I experienced shit I should never have done...

And the Excorsist. *FUCK. LINDA. BLAIR.*


----------



## Ponko (Dec 31, 2006)

Charlie and the Chocolate Factory and Who Framed Roger Rabbit.

>__>

I thought that Willy Wonka was torturing children. And then in Roger Rabbit when the villain was crushed by the steam roller again and came back as a toon, I was afraid. He was creepy looking. And sounding.


----------



## Ulio (Dec 31, 2006)

The exorciste i should have never watched it i was dead for one month couldnt go down stairs alone and was afraid of every wierd looking girl in my school lol..


----------



## GunningForGlory (Dec 31, 2006)

the 'eye gouge' scene in 'the terminator', god that fcuked me up pretty well for a few years!! *cries*


----------



## Up In FlameZ♥ (Dec 31, 2006)

Chucky....back then my sister's barbies scared the shit outta me


----------



## KrazyNaruto (Dec 31, 2006)

Child's Play. Everytime I would go into a closet to get something, my mom would say get out before Chucky gets you. Scary.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Dec 31, 2006)

The Chucky movies still scare me shitless, back than and now.  I am paranoid of stuff dolls and things hidden in the dark.  I admit I am a pussy for it but I get creeped out when my pillows are rearranged and no one had been in that room for awhile.  I can't stand to see any horror movies with Elm, Chuck and Scream.  I looove zombie movies, though.


----------



## R3DL1NE (Jan 1, 2007)

E.T. was pretty scary but i'd say IT.


----------



## SharinganKakashi16 (Jan 1, 2007)

the birds is the only that has ever and still scares me


----------



## Dark Schneider (Jan 1, 2007)

"It" is the only movie, that has scared me during my childhood days. Fuck, I was afraid of going into to the washroom/shower

I rewatched the movie, a few years ago, and couldn't help but laugh at childhood self.


----------

